# Driftwood question



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

New to the site so bear with me. I've been looking around, and have had mixed responses as to what type of wood can be used for your freshwater tank. 
Some have told me to never use anything you find outside, while others tell me so long as you cure it -boiling/baking- it should be fine. Any good rule to follow? 

Cheers,


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have put lots of wood in tanks that I found outside, with no issues. I dont wast my time boiling it unless you have a huge pot. I just soak it in bleach water for a day or 2. Than I let it dry. Than soak I soak it in water conditioner to eleminate any bleach that can still be in the wood but after drying for a few days the bleach will evaporate anyways. As for types of wood. Stay away from anything that has been in salt water, soft woods break down easily so harder woods are better. I usually hit up the fraser river for all my wood. I have no idea what kind of wood I gather. Most will float, so sinking it can be an issue. You can use a cooler and put rocks on it to hold it down. It can take months for it to fully sink.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Ah okay, that clarifies a lot. I was able to find a big pot and now I'm boiling away wood like it's stew lol. Thanks for the info sir


----------

